# Bumblebee x Normal



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, what are to odds of making a bee out of the above pairing?


----------



## DE73 (May 12, 2010)

1/4 should be bees


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

DE73 said:


> 1/4 should be bees


yes,

25% normals
25% pastel
25% spider
25% bee


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

In theory


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Blackecho said:


> In theory


and all chance per egg: victory:


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

yet if you have good odds, you can get all bees. if you get bad ones, you could get all normals


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

The odds are as markhill gave them. What actually hatches depends on whether Lady Luck smiles or frowns on you. Luck determines whether a gambler walks out of a casino dripping money. The odds let the casino post a profit year after year.


----------



## wiseyd (Oct 5, 2009)

I bred my bee to a female normal this year, got 4 good eggs, I hatched 3 normals and 1 spider. So not great on the odds. Last year I knew a girl that did the same breeding, got 3 eggs, and had 2 bees, 1 spider. Thats what its all about.


----------

